

Web Design is Fashion - kajecounterhack
http://www.sammyliu.com/2009/02/03/the-internet-fashion-show/

======
jacquesm
I find it _terrible_ design to have background music on your website, fashion
or not. It wakes up half the house (we're not necessarily in the same timezone
as the designer was in when he decided on the 'cool music') and it interferes
with reading the text.

------
evdawg
For those who are like me and open a ton of tabs at once: this is the one
that's autoplaying. Just a heads up.

